# Who is in the dark about insurance?



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of open ended questions about personal and Uber insurance regarding using the vehicle for work. Uber itself does not make an issue about getting commercial insurance during the driver application process, even though there is a huge grey area when the app is on without passengers. Shouldn't they be more explicit about that?

It looks like using the app even once throws you into the commercial use category from an insurance company point of view. And even with TNC coverage from your own insurance provider, unaccompanied minors are not covered by Uber, still keeping you open to a world of trouble and litigation. 

Who has, or thinks they have, all the bases covered for liability/collision insurance for your Uber driving, whether its part of full time?


----------



## High Mountain driver (Jan 3, 2016)

That is a really scary area once something happens.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah. Legal problems are much worse than transmission problems.


----------



## ROCKWOOD (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm a newbie. After googling a lot. I found that Farmers was writing the policy needed, but when I went to the agent they no longer are doing it in Kansas. I'm still trying to figure out UBER insurance stuff. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ROCKWOOD (Jan 8, 2016)

TheInsuranceInsiders said:


> Yeah..a lot of places are not providing this type of insurance yet because it's such a new thing. Did you try and calling other Farmer agents in your area? Maybe you just got a lemon..lol..When I googled, it shows that Farmers as a company offers it in your area, so maybe it's just that particular agency.


Thank you for your response. No this was an agent referred by Farmers customer service. They were residential pro's.....very little commercial insurance, but they sell simple commercial stuff. So they were on the phone with Farmers. They are still working on it. I think it's a KS Legislation issue. And yes, you are correct a lot of the agents are not up on policy changes, etc. They haven't given up yet.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

True volksie. Our best defense is education and spreading the word. With enough pressure, Uber will be forced to do the right thing, instead of duping hoards of UberX drivers to go out onto the streets without the right insurance to protect themselves.


----------

